# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Вредоносные программы  > Шифровальщики  >  Расшифровка файлов с расширением [email protected]_XXXX

## Ilya Shabanov

*[email protected]__XXXX*, где XXXX может принимать различные цифровые сочетания

Требуется утилита te102decrypt.exe от "Доктор Веб"





Информация



*Сделайте резервную копию всех зашифрованных файлов на случай если что-то пойдет не так!* 


Скачайте te102decrypt.exe и сохраните *в корень диска С*.


В командной строке введите:


```
C:\te102decrypt.exe -k КОД
```


Если нужно расшифровать файлы в определенном каталоге, то используйте ключ -path
Например: C:\te102decrypt.exe -k КОД -path D:\New folder

Где *КОД* - это трехзначный номер, разный для каждого расширения:

numlock<at>riseup.net_135
-k 164

numlock<at>riseup.net_143
-k 224

numlock<at>riseup.net_149
-k 200

numlock<at>riseup.net_152
-k 163




*Внимание!!!*
1. Для полной расшифровки потребуется суммарное место на дисках, приблизительно равное месту, занимаемому зашифрованными файлами, т.к. утилита их не удаляет

2. Удаляйте зашифрованные копии только после того, как убедитесь, что файлы успешно дешифровались




Если рецепт вам помог, то отпишитесь пожалуйста в данной теме.

Если вы располагаете другими рецептами или ключами для расшифровки файлов *numlock<at>riseup.net_ХХХХ*, то просьба публиковать их в данной теме. Мы будем очень признательны вам за это.

----------

Val_Ery

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## aandrey2014

Илья, доброго времени суток!
Скажите пожалуйста какой код надо использовать код у  утилиты te102decrypt.exe если расширение файла имеет вид [email protected]_162 ?

Заранее спасибо!
С уважением,
 Андрей

----------


## mike 1

> Илья, доброго времени суток!
> Скажите пожалуйста какой код надо использовать код у  утилиты te102decrypt.exe если расширение файла имеет вид [email protected]_162 ?
> 
> Заранее спасибо!
> С уважением,
>  Андрей


Картинку небольшую зашифрованную в архиве загрузите.

----------

aandrey2014

----------


## aandrey2014

Доброго времени суток, Mike 1!
Вот ссылка на зашифрованную фотографию https://yadi.sk/d/BMp8fGWjX5gaN

Спасибо!  :Smiley:

----------


## mike 1

Полноценной расшифровки для этого варианта нет. Можно только попытаться восстановить некоторые типы файлы форматов doc, xls, jpg, jpeg, dbf, 1cd.

http://rghost.ru/private/57030323/9c...d68b579082b5f1

----------


## aandrey2014

> Полноценной расшифровки для этого варианта нет. Можно только попытаться восстановить некоторые типы файлы форматов doc, xls, jpg, jpeg, dbf, 1cd.
> 
> http://rghost.ru/private/57030323/9c...d68b579082b5f1



Спасибо большое!!!
Хотя бы так, тоже хорошо  :Smiley: 
А как Вы это сделали? можете прислать инструкцию? У нас порядка 10000 фотографий за несколько лет ((

Спасибо заранее!!!

Андрей

----------


## mike 1

Информация


Скачайте te102decrypt.exe и сохраните *в корень диска С*.

В командной строке введите:


```
C:\te102decrypt.exe -k h49 -e [email protected]_162
```

*Внимание!!!*
1. Для полной расшифровки потребуется суммарное место на дисках, приблизительно равное месту, занимаемому зашифрованными файлами, т.к. утилита их не удаляет

2. Утилита попытается восстановить некоторые типы файлов. В лучшем случае te102decrypt сможет восстановить кое-что из файлов формата jpg/doc/xls 

3. Удаляйте зашифрованные копии только после того, как убедитесь, что файлы успешно дешифровались

----------

aandrey2014,  *olejah*

----------


## aandrey2014

> Информация
> 
> 
> Скачайте te102decrypt.exe и сохраните *в корень диска С*.
> 
> В командной строке введите:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Спасибо, *mike 1*!

Запустил восстановление файлов, позже отпишусь о результате  :Smiley:

----------


## aandrey2014

*mike 1*, обработку файлов я закончил, утилита смогла восстановить примерно 45% от общего числа фотографий и документов.

Еще раз спасибо за помощь!  :Smiley:

----------

